# New to expat life in Houston!



## krissyj7 (May 21, 2011)

Hi All, 

At the start of the year my Husband went to work in Houston. We now know that he will likely be based there 2-5 years so I will plan to move over there in a few months time. 

We will be located in Houston, can anyone advise nice areas to live in North Houston? 

I will hopefully eventually work as a nurse, but initially just want to get used to the new way of life and try to meet some people. Are there any expat clubs in this area? 

Finding the whole experience exciting, but daunting as well as it is a massive step for me to give up my career in the uk and leave my family and friends. 

Any tips or advice on setlling would be much appreciated! 

Thanks! xx


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Krissy,

Although I have never been to Houston, I have moved way too many times so I have a piece of advice. The sooner you get to work the sooner you'll make friends. If you have to wait before going to work, since you wont have any language issues I would say try and join clubs/ activities depending on your interests rather than expat groups.

good luck! I am sure you wont have a problem as Southern Hospitality is legendary!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you're looking to work after you get there, you want to check what sort of visa your husband is on and what sort of visa the company will get for you. Many dependent visas do not permit the dependent(s) to work.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## TXTeacher (May 30, 2011)

Greetings for Houston!

I currently live in Houston in the Galleria area but will be soon moving to Dubai in August. You will love it here!  I feel as if Houston is a large melting pot. We have variety of different people as well as tons of great things to do while you are here. If you are planning on living in North Houston I would recommend the Woodlands. It has great shopping, schools, restaurants, etc. It's a great family area. 

Good Luck in your move!


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

The last thing you want to do is hang around with a bunch of expats.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

What visa are you going out on? 

Some visas (the dreaded H4B visa comes to mid) do not allow the holder to work.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Making Friends*



krissyj7 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> At the start of the year my Husband went to work in Houston. We now know that he will likely be based there 2-5 years so I will plan to move over there in a few months time.
> 
> ...


*Hi Krissy,

I'm not living in the states any longer but was thinking a good way of making friends after the move and a way to spend quality time would be to volunteer as a "Pink Lady" at the local hospital. Since you are in the medical field its probably something you would enjoy. Also helps you make friends and puts you in direct contact with a possible employer at the same time.

Gene
*


----------



## nigelessence (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm not resident, but have spent a lot of my time in the last 10 years in Houston.

There are a lot of Brits there.

It is a big city, with all the opportunities and issues which that brings.

There are different areas to live in, and different kinds of property. 

Everything from apartments in busy areas with lots of shops and restaurants, to family houses in quieter areas.

Travel is an issue, don't live too far from work.

Of course, spend some time getting to know it before deciding where to live.

Generally the rule is to the west of the 45 and to the north of the 59.

If you don't know what that means, you need to find out!

Woodlands is nice, but a bit far out.

Galleria is very much in the centre of things, with prices to match.

If I was looking and money no object, I would look for somewhere close to Memorial Park.

For a bigger family house near the energy corridor (is that where you will be working?) I would look at somewhere like the Lakes on Eldridge.

If you and your hisband are new to Houston, you will need some good counsel. It is a big city and takes a long time to appreciate, so a good realtor or two is needed to guide you.

North west side can be quite reasonable. Near the 290 and beltway. Again, if you don;t know what the beltway is, you soon will. Sam Houston beltway. Some times called the outer loop (the 610 is the inner loop).

Web site to try is HotPads dot com to get an idea of what is available in different areas. I don;t know whether the information is accurate and up to date, but I like the way you can navigate the site and do searches.

Houston is great, but for people and life and weather in winter/spring, not for mountain climbing or weather in summer.


----------



## mikf (Jun 13, 2011)

I have lived in Houston for almost 20 years. Its a great place to live. Because its so easy to be assimilated into normal life here there is not a great presence of expat clubs and societies, but you will meet people because so many are like you - new to the area.. 
Finding a place to live here is very easy because they are so well set up for moving in. There is much more assistance with relocation and things move faster than in the UK. 
There are great apartments everywhere if you want to rent, many houses for lease ( especially true right now and good bargains can be struck) and if you want to buy you will be a amazed at the choice and prices. The equivalent of 250k pounds will buy you a mansion with a swimming pool in Houston in a great location. Be careful with property tax levels though. 
Where you live is like all cities a balance between convenience of commute, price and neighborhoods. Most popular places for families are Woodlands in the north, Kingwood in the north east and Katy in the west. All are cities in their own right, with hundreds of shops and restaurants, and great schools. Even if you dont want to live there , for a flavor of whats available in Houston visit Meadowbrook in Katy where there is a full street of open showhomes. Its a fun afternoon out. 
If you are going to work in the north then there is also a lot of new home development in the 290 corridor. 
You may never want to leave Houston- that is a common feeling among ex pats.


----------



## kerriluders (Feb 9, 2011)

*Newbie*



krissyj7 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> At the start of the year my Husband went to work in Houston. We now know that he will likely be based there 2-5 years so I will plan to move over there in a few months time.
> 
> ...


Hi Krissy

What part of Houston did you settle in, like you I have come over here after my husband was transferred with work. I too am not working at the moment but was a teacher back in the UK. Did intend to work but found out we were expecting two weeks before we came out. It is a very daunting experience and if you would like to get in touch pm me.

Kerri


----------



## krissyj7 (May 21, 2011)

kerriluders said:


> Hi Krissy
> 
> What part of Houston did you settle in, like you I have come over here after my husband was transferred with work. I too am not working at the moment but was a teacher back in the UK. Did intend to work but found out we were expecting two weeks before we came out. It is a very daunting experience and if you would like to get in touch pm me.
> 
> Kerri


Hi Kerri! 
Wow congratulations!  Where about are you based in Houston? I am no relocating on 7th Dec.... due to my work making me give way more notice than I should have! (16 weeks instead of 8!!) My husband is currently in Spring but we are hoping to move to Katy. 

Kristin x


----------



## kerriluders (Feb 9, 2011)

*New expat*



krissyj7 said:


> Hi Kerri!
> Wow congratulations!  Where about are you based in Houston? I am no relocating on 7th Dec.... due to my work making me give way more notice than I should have! (16 weeks instead of 8!!) My husband is currently in Spring but we are hoping to move to Katy.
> 
> Kristin x


Hi Kristin

I am in Katy too, we are renting a house on Westheimer Lakes North which is close to cinco Ranch. We were drwn to Katy coz of schools and are pleased we came to this part as opposed to others. I contacted an expat group with another brit but apparently they are full!! If you fancy a cuppa when you get here or doing a spot of shopping let me know.( I can now get to Walmart and Katy Mills shopping mall all by myself without getting lost). Hope your time at work doesn't go too slowly

Kerri x


----------



## Tewdwr (Mar 23, 2011)

I would aim for Spring or The Woodlands





krissyj7 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> At the start of the year my Husband went to work in Houston. We now know that he will likely be based there 2-5 years so I will plan to move over there in a few months time.
> 
> ...


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Tewdwr said:


> I would aim for Spring or The Woodlands



As the thread is over 3 years old, I'm sure it's already been overtaken by events.


----------



## Tewdwr (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh, l didn't notice the year it was posted........opps ;-) Anyway, the thought was there


----------

